# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Need help identifying.

## Sara90

We cant figure out what kind of frog this is. It spent 2 and a half years as a tadpole until finally becoming a frog. My boyfriends sister got it for a school project(in california). It wasn't being taken care of, so we adopted her and brought her to Oregon. Please help!

----------


## Charlieamanda

Do you have any water in the tank?
Put a bowl big enough so it can submerge it's body to soak. All frogs need water to keep their skin moist and permeable. 
This frog might be an aquatic species, looking at it's feet, but I'm still searching to see what  it is

----------


## Sara90

Yes, the tank has water and land. I'm pretty sure she is an American bullfrog. Thank you for the reply!

----------


## Herpin Man

It's a bull frog. They are mostly aquatic, so it should have some land, but mostly water in the enclosure. They eat big, grow big, and jump big; therefore, they need a big enclosure.
Do not, under any circumstances, release it. They are an invasive species in many parts of the country. In the west, they have decimated native frog populations, by eating them.

----------


## Charlieamanda

Awsome, I had the same conclusion  :Smile: 
Best of luck !

----------

